# Genkernel build problem

## Tristanm

I am attempting to build a general kernel for use on a livecd. Everything has gone smoothly, until I hit compiling the kernel. I attempt to compile it as an x86 kernel, but no matter what changes I make either through the make command, the genkernel "--arch-override" parameter, or even manually editing the .config file, the kernel keeps resetting itself to x86_64. I am chrooted in to an i686 environment, so this does fail every time. Is there something obvious I am missing?

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Try doing this before configuring and compiling:

```
export ARCH="i386"
```

Note it might be ARCH="x86"...just use the value you've been trying to force into .config

----------

## Tristanm

Nope. With i386, i686, and x86 the kernel still makes itself x86_64. It shouldn't be this hard to build an x86 kernel in an x86_64 OS. Especially when chrooted into an x86 environment.

EDIT:Well, after some more messing, it seems to be working now. I'll keep an eye on it.

----------

## rufnut

I hope you didn't forget to ? :

```
# linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash
```

linux32 is the key 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Tristanm

Well, it's built. My only problem is that currently the kernel can't locate the root filesystem located in a squashfs. The squashfs kernel drivers are fully integrated into the kernel (not a module), and I think I have grub set up right, though it doesn't work. If anyone has any knowledge with this, the help would be great.

----------

